# Warmth in some spots of (exterior facing) walls



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Assuming your house is wood frame construction, the warm spots *could* coincide with each stud in the wall. Wood is a very poor insulator (even at 5-6 inches thick) and transfers heat from in to our, and out to in. The spaces between the studs would of course be insulated, but the spot where each stud sits has no insulation at all, unless you have rigid foam or something else on the exterior of the house.

I'm guessing this is on a wall that was receiving direct sun... yes?


----------



## daluu (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, the wall is receiving the direct sunlight, thanks for the insight.


----------

